

NASA Vision Workbench - cromulent
http://ti.arc.nasa.gov/tech/asr/intelligent-robotics/nasa-vision-workbench/

======
motters
Pity they didn't use some standard FOSS license, rather than rolling their
own.

<http://www.gnu.org/licenses/license-list.html#NASA>

~~~
kakali
Government doesn't make anything easy. However VW is trying to be relicensed
under Apache 2.

------
signal12
Anyone know how this compares to ITK? Or why NASA didn't use or customize ITK?

~~~
ylem
Or OpenCV for that matter?

~~~
ylem
ITK is developed by Kitware--are they a US company? Are either ITK or VTK open
source? I have seen NASA devote resources to open source projects like
matplotlib (an excellent python plotting package)

